# 6" x 4" x 6" Cleanout?



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Well at least they didn't use foam core.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Well at least they didn't use foam core.


 Looks like caulder couplings for 4" plastic to 4" concrete to me.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

The 6" line did not have to back up to much before draining into the 4" line. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Fernco - 4" CI/Plastic x 6" Clay


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

That's obviously a Schwinn cleanout assembly...Didn't you see the tire laying there?:whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Atleast they used a 2 way cleanout tee, :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## localguy630 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's so funny. I like the concentric fernco's.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

They went to all that trouble to dig up the line and then hack it up by down sizing the pipe like that


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Obviously its a venturi to add velocity.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Dammit Biz! If you are going to look for the positive in that install. Well, I want a job. I would never do that, and I come with 3 trucks, tools, and inventory. You're too nice.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

they probably couldn't tell what a 6" sewer and 4" sewer looked like in the camera, got all the material for a 4", dug it and found out it was 6", and 6" is expensive stuff! lol


----------

